# How to Enable AGPGART



## grenyer (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi.

How can I enable AGPGART on FreeBSD 8.0 ?

I need use Graphic Interface.

Best regards


----------



## zeiz (Jan 4, 2010)

If you just need GUI what's wrong with common way to get it as described in Handbook?
If you did everything as described and got problems, at what point it happened?
Well, I just read this
Could you explain what you did step by step before any error happened?


----------



## grenyer (Jan 4, 2010)

I would like to show you xorg.conf.new output.
but, How can I put this file into USB memory ?
note: my USB memory has NTFS File System.


----------



## zeiz (Jan 5, 2010)

Let's move step by step.
Are you sure your key has _ntfs_? Usually usb key has _fat32_. Did you reformat the key?
If no try to insert the usb key and run

```
# mount_msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /media
# ls /media
```
If no errors do you see a content of your key in /media?
Or you see a folder? How it's called? _disk disk1 storage KINGSTON_ how?
If you have mount errors try

```
# mount_ntfs /dev/da0s1 /media
# ls /media
```
How your key is called in /media ?


----------



## grenyer (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi
When I execute:

```
# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new
```

the output is:


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.1
Release Date: 2009-4-14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD dualcore.asis.com 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009
[email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 21 October 2009  04:11:47AM
 
	Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan  4 20:30:43 2010
(++) Using config file: "xorg.conf.new"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	built-ins
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x6a0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on freebsd
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xfe400000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, 
I/O @ 0x0000dc00/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 2.7.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
	965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
	Mobile IntelÃ‚Â® GM45 Express Chipset,
	Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[4] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[5] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[6] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[8] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[9] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) G41
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "G41"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFE400000
(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (1 3)
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:E-EDID segment register" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" removed.
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 1138
(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
```


----------



## grenyer (Jan 5, 2010)

continue...

```
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  136.75  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 1138
(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected
(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1440x900
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.
(II) intel(0): detected 262140 kB stolen memory.
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (370, 230) mm
(**) intel(0): DPI set to (98, 159)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 2.4.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)
	[4] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)
	[5] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)
	[6] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[8] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
	[9] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)
(EE) intel(0): /dev/agpgart is either not available, or no memory is available
for allocation.  Please enable agpgart
.(WW) intel(0): VideoRam reduced to 262136 KB (page aligned - was 262139 KB)
(WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"
(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.
(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262136 KB
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.
	Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has
	the agpgart module loaded.
(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation failed.
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with untiled buffers.
(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.
	Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has
	the agpgart module loaded.
(II) intel(0): Untiled allocation failed.
(EE) intel(0): Couldn't allocate video memory

Fatal server error:
AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0


Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```


----------



## zeiz (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok.
1. Did you `# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf` ?
2. If no, please post /root/xorg.conf.new here.
3. If yes, did you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
4. If yes, please post edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf here.
5. What monitor do you use? Or if you know please post:
   -default resolution
   -HorizSync(KHz)
   -VertRefresh rate (Hz)


----------



## grenyer (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,
This is xorg.conf file

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor0"
	VendorName	"Samsung"
	ModelName	"SyncMaster 733nw"
	HorizSync	30.0-81.0
	VertRefresh	56.0-75.0
	Option	"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"         	# <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"       	# <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes	"1440x900"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## grenyer (Jan 5, 2010)

I put xorg.conf file into: /etc/X11/xorg.conf as you said.


----------



## zeiz (Jan 5, 2010)

I would try first editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove "tail" - all the Display Subsections except the one with you Modes "1440x900".

If it would fail I would try to comment out load  dri line. There is also an option in Section Device # option "DRI" "off" - try this too.
If it fails again I would uncomment the dri line and change Device intel to vesa in Section Device and see if it works.

I assume you added to /etc/rc.conf the lines:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```


----------



## grenyer (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi,
I did what you told me.
When I write:

```
Driver      "vesa"
```

gnome works

but, when I write 

```
Driver      "intel"
```

gnome doesn't work.


----------



## zeiz (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like you also have problem with that intel chip/driver.
Maybe this can help you. Sorry, myself on nvidia.


----------



## grenyer (Jan 7, 2010)

thank Zeiz and everybody for help me.

I can start graphical interface with freeBSD 7.2
I will go try with freeBSD 8.0

thank you


----------



## zeiz (Jan 7, 2010)

I used to have problems with 8-current on my old machine for a year but eventually it was soled itself somehow by beta-3


----------



## grenyer (Jan 24, 2010)

How can I upgrade intel driver ?

the last is: xf86-video-intel-2.9.1.tar.bz2

thank you.


----------



## Dr_Death_UAE (May 31, 2010)

Thanks zeiz, i was having the same issue, and when i change the Driver to vesa, i was able to login to gnome.

Thanks again


----------

